

Why the drug-discovery model is broken - cwan
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/06/24/fixing-the-broken-model-look-inside-your-company/

======
cabacon
If anyone found this interesting, you should check out "In the Pipeline", a
nice insider blog in the pharma industry:
<http://pipeline.corante.com/index.xml>

As a free bonus, his "Things I won't work with" sub-series is a great humor
read about dangerous chemicals.

------
epochwolf
Single page: [http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/06/24/fixing-the-
broken...](http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/06/24/fixing-the-broken-model-
look-inside-your-company/?single_page=true)

------
barmstrong
It's likely that the FDA has actually caused more deaths than they have
prevented, by delaying and increasing the costs of bringing new drugs to
market.

More info: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZL25NSLhEA>

------
thefool
Its also that a lot of things that have been discovered have fallen out of use
because they are no longer patentable and thus do not get any investment from
drug companies.

